# Citibank app for Kindle Fire



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I received the communication below from Citibank this week - am passing this on in case it's news to any of you Citibank customers:

<snip>
Citibank has just announced the FIRST banking app designed and built exclusively for the Kindle Fire - Citibank (Kindle Fire Edition). A demo can be
found here: http://citi.us/okRNbo

As part of Citi's evolution to become a premier digital bank, it is providing its customers with yet another visually engaging and convenient way to track, analyze, and plan their finances on-the-go. In addition to being Citi's first app for a tablet running on the Android operating system, it is the first app from a bank to be optimized for the Kindle Fire - with every component, graphic, touch action, button and slider customized for the device.

The new app offers the following advanced features and tools to make managing personal finances easier than ever:

· Plan cash outflows with the help of a unique interactive chart of past and future payments and transfers
· Analyze personal spending habits through automatically generated, customizable charts of payee spending
· Compare personal spending habits with general consumer data, filtering by location, age group, income bracket and purchase category 
· Get direct access to educational content from Women & Co., a service of Citibank, as well as real-time customer service.

In addition to the new app, Citi also announced two other mobile banking advancements: Mobile Check Deposit - which enables consumers to deposit check through their iPhone®, iPod touch® or Android™ device - and Citibank Popmoney - which allows them to send money wherever they are through the Citi Mobile app to people they have set up as payees on Citibank Online.

Citibank (Kindle Fire Edition), Mobile Check Deposit and Citibank Popmoney are the latest in a series of digital advancements Citi has made over the past 12 months. Recent developments include a new mobile banking platform being rolled out across the globe, click to call/chat via Twitter, the new Citibank Online, the ThankYou® Point Sharing App, and Citibank for iPad®.

Citibank (Kindle Fire Edition) is available free from the Amazon Appstore for Android www.amazon.com/appstore.

</snip>


----------

